# Fenster schliessen "link"



## ClD (1. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, ich hoffe ich habe das richtige Forumgewählt.
Ich habe das Kontaktformular von artmedic. Dort kommt nach dem absenden im selben fenster die einblendung: danke für die nachricht ........ .
Das Ganze Kontaktformular besteht aus nur einer Datei, diese "Danke Seite" wird über ein echo"*" erzeugt.

Ich versuche nun schon recht lange einen link da rein zu knallen bei dem sich das Fenster schliesst und schaffe es nicht. Jedes mal kommt dann beimaufruf nen Fehlermeldung.

Hoffe ihr könntmir helfen.
Ich poste hier mal den teil code rein:
echo "
<p><br><br>
	<table width=\"360\"><tr><td class=\"inputtextarea\"  width=\"360\">
	<FONT face=arial size=2>
	Guten Tag, Frau/Herr <b>$Name</b>, 
	<br><br>
	vielen Dank für Ihre Mitteilung!<br>
	<p>
	<FONT face=arial size=2><b>
	Betreff: </b>$Betreff<br><br>
	<b>Ihre Nachricht:</b><br>
	$Nachrichthtml<br><br><br>

	<HR NOSHADE SIZE=\"1\" WIDTH=\"360\" ALIGN=\"LEFT\">
	<br><b>
	<a href=\"javascript:history.go(-1);\" class=\"inputbutton\">
	&laquo;&laquo; zurück</A>
	</td></tr></table></center>";


----------



## Tobias Menzel (1. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

ich würde es mit
	
	
	



```
<a href="javascript:self.close()">Schliessen</a>
```
 versuchen (Backslashes vor den Quotes bei Ausgabe mit echo() nicht vergessen).

Wenn sich diese Seite allerdings im selben Fenster wie Deine Hauptseite öffnet, wird diese Aktion eine Warnmeldung hervorrufen.

Gruß


----------



## ClD (2. Oktober 2004)

Vielen Dank,ich bin so blöd. Genau so habe ich es auch schon versucht,aber es ging nicht.Jetzt weiss ich aber warum. Ich habe den "\" vergessen...

Vielen Dank


----------

